
Global divergence followed by convergence – Economic history in one chart - _Microft
https://ourworldindata.org/global-economic-inequality#global-divergence-followed-by-convergence-economic-history-in-one-chart
======
_Microft
There is a lot more in this article but even this single chart (from the
linked chapter 1) alone helps a lot when thinking about inequality, how it was
and how it is developing.

